# Modern Arnis Awards!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 3, 2002)

I just got back from the "World Head of Family Sokeship Council" Hall of Fame. The World of Modern Arnis did well. We had three people honored.

*Sr. Master Dan Anderson - Pioneer of the Year, 2002

Master of Arms Bram Frank - International Master Instructor- Knife Combatives, 2002

Datu Tim Hartman (me) - Modern Arnis Man of the Year, 2002*

In addition to the awards there were demonstration these gentlemen taught. Everyone had a good time and many friends were made.

More to follow.

Tim Hartman 
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## jaybacca72 (Sep 3, 2002)

congradulations all and way to go brother,you deserve it.
later 
jay


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 3, 2002)

Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2002)

Hope this is the start of more grand things to come!

Congratulations to all three of you!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2002)

:boing1: :cheers:


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2002)

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 3, 2002)

Congratulations to all who have received these awards.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 4, 2002)

Sr Master Anderson, Master Frank & Datu Hartman


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2002)

Awwwwww.....

You guys look soooo cute!


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 4, 2002)

Datu Hartman in a tux!!!???


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 4, 2002)

Bite Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cuss:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 4, 2002)

World Head Of Family Sokeship Council demonstrations review

This last weekend was the 8th get together of the World Head Of Family Sokeship Council  and we FMA practitioners were well represented.  In the two-day line up of exhibitions, Robert Castro began the FMA representation by giving a demonstration of Serrada Eskrima/Kali JKD.  He was especially fast with the espada y daga portion of his demo.  He was followed by Ray Dinaldo who gave a demo of Sayoc Kali knife fighting drills.  Datu Tim Hartman followed suit with a presentation of Modern Arnis and how the actions translate to both knife and empty hand.   He grabbed a member of the audience for his presentation and was both informative and humorous.  The next person to demonstrate was Raffy (I just met him and I don't know his last name).  His demo included his prowess with a whip and he showed his accuracy with it by snapping cigarettes off of his students heads (while leaving their heads intact).  The first day's round of demos was concluded by Gat Puno Abon Baet.  His demo was a combination of multi-weapon skills laced with generous amounts of humor.  He had everybody laughing early.

I started off the next day with demonstrating some of my style, Modern Arnis 80 to the group.  I showed cane disarming, empty hand actions, throwing and lock reversals.  My thanks to Thomas, a student of Bram Frank, who lent himself to be my partner and didn't flinch when I fired full speed cane strikes to his head.  Master-at-arms Bram Frank was the next FMA presenter and gave a skilled demo of how to use the "gunting" knife, as a control device.  He showed how to go from one position to another with great ease.  Irwin Carmichael headed the Balintawak Eakrima Cuentada demonstration team of Grandmaster Bobby Taboada.  Irwin gave a rapid fire exhibition of hig speed defenses against various strikes while a couple of the other team members demonstrated a gentlemanly exhibition of unpadded cane free sparring, first with shirts on and then with shirts off - the welts were evident.  The last demo was given by Grand Master Ernesto Presas and his demo team.  This was a rapid fire of single stick, knife and double stick combinations and defenses which left the crowd applauding loudly.

This was my first trip to the WHOFSC  annual gathering as I was receiving the 2002 founder's Award for formulating Modern Arnis 80, my personal curriculum based on my late teacher's instruction.  I got to meet a number of very good FMA practitioners, re-met some old friends and renewed friendships with others.  The FMA representatives were of high quality and were well received.

See you there next year!

Yours, 
Prof. Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *
> 
> Datu Hartman in a tux!!!??? *


I have to agree....after spending some time with Dan during the WMAA camp I also had to look twice..I just didn't reconize him or Tim in the tuxes....



Seriously guys, congrats!


----------



## BRAM (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok..ok..I guess we don't dress up too badly..
I mean its different in the Tux...
Thank you to Tim & Dan for a great weekend..We laughed alot out @ dinner AFTER the dinner..had good time during the day as well...
Dan it's Raffy Pambuan...
Raffy and Baet are both known for their artistry..real artistry.They boh do outrageous sculpture, especially ice sculpture...
Filipino Martial Art is second to them..it's in the blood as they say...ROFL...
They used to come to see the Professor along with Mike Sayoc, Eddie Pagan, Rey DiAnaldo when he'd come to Willies...in Clearwater...
Raffy would demo whip, Baet & Eddie would do some grappling..Mike,Rey & myself do some knife...
But that's a while few years ago...

No I don't take it too seriously..the awards...
But I do take the chance to meet and exchange ideas seriously..
I think Dan & Tim are in the same boat on that thought..

thanks for taking a cool picture Janice!

Bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> 
> *Sr. Master Dan Anderson - Pioneer of the Year, 2002
> ...



I just noticed this.  Actually the award was for *Founder Of The Year* for devising and finalizing the curriculum for *Modern Arnis 80.* 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

